# Snaring question



## nodakker (Oct 16, 2012)

As N.Dak does not allow snaring to begin until Nov 25, do most people anchor their snares to trees, or fencelines? Since the ground is frozen now, is setting snares elsewhere not doable or is there a method that works.... just wondering how this is done this time of year?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

snares can be set anywhere. just have to learn how. i'm still learning myself


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

you can use rerod stakes to anchor the snares into the ground and also as a support for wrapping wire to support the snare.

Use a tree at least the dia of your wrist, 3" or better. Fence posts work well also.

I also use kill poles to anchor and as a support works well on wrapping up your cable.

xdeano


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with xdeano. Rebar stakes will pound into frozen ground and your support wire can be attached to the stake. For support wire I like to use 9 gauge wire but that's me. I have also used electrical conduit for a stake/support. The conduit goes into frozen ground nicely and is very solid. I attach my support wire just below the top of the conduit and my snare is attatched just below that. Works great and their light to carry.


----------



## nodakker (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, thanks...yes, since this is my first year snaring I wasnt sure about working with the frozen ground..thanks for the replies.


----------

